

How computers work, from the atom up - lathamcity
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/a/81715/62193

======
pierrend
For people interested by this subject you can look at the free online MIT
course "6.002x: Circuits and Electronics". See
<https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.002x/2012_Fall/about> It is a good course
covering all the "Middle Age" part from the answer linked on stackexchange.com

------
pook
An interesting course and text is From NAND to Tetris [1], which builds up
from the raw silicon up to the application layer.

[1] <http://www1.idc.ac.il/tecs/>

